# BGM PBS Sep 07 came with beetles



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Yup. Found some holes in a fresh 07 box of BGM. I now believe in freezing.

Beware.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is MORE than disappointing... sorry, man. Hope you were able to salvage most of them. :hn


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

I recently found some beetles in my POS JUL 07 BGMs as well. There's some pictures on the thread I posted.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm noticing a trend here.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm considering ordering a box of these, never have frozen anything, but with these I might. Just to play it safe. Don't want to look into the box one day and see a bunch of BGMs riddled with holes.


----------



## JE3146 (Jan 15, 2008)

I know of another that had beetles in his BGM's.....

This is wonderful....


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

JE3146 said:


> I know of another that had beetles in his BGM's.....
> 
> This is wonderful....


That's not good. Beetles aren't uncommon, but to hear about so many beetle cases in JUST the BGMs seems to point to a problem. Perhaps we should start a list of all the box codes that have had problems in the BGMs?


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Tapewormboy said:


> That's not good. Beetles aren't uncommon, but to hear about so many beetle cases in JUST the BGMs seems to point to a problem. Perhaps we should start a list of all the box codes that have had problems in the BGMs?


Have not checked mine in awhile. Must go see and hopefully it is not bad news.

OX


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

OpusXtasy said:


> Have not checked mine in awhile. Must go see and hopefully it is not bad news.
> 
> OX


:tpd:

Did they come in that way or did you notice a few months after they got in? Perhaps the vendor can do something for you...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

My 07's are fine (had to go check). My biggest concern at this point is going to be shipping and storage conditions of the vendors these particular members are using.

Obviously its good to trust your source but at the same time I don't mind paying premium for shipping and/or boxes if I know that the vendor doesn't over-humidify their stock before shipping and that shipping time is kept to a minimum. Especially as we come into the summer months, for me, the faster the shipping time... the happier I am :2


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that, hopefully nothing else affected. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I just checked 8 boxes from 07. No beetles, thanks god.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

DBall said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Did they come in that way or did you notice a few months after they got in? Perhaps the vendor can do something for you...


My vendor is taking care of it. No problem so far. USe a vendor you trust and get them to inspect before shipping. Hard with BGM because of the 2 holey gars one had holes only visible under the foil.

My thoughts are that this is a problem originating in CUBA not witht the vendors. This potentially could have happened before they were actually frozen in CUba! Say the freezers were too busy with Guantanameras u


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Ooops I better PM somebody on this rather than cross the line...pm sent


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Good vendors are crucial! Glad your getting taken care of.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TheDirector said:


> My vendor is taking care of it. No problem so far. USe a vendor you trust and get them to inspect before shipping. Hard with BGM because of the 2 holey gars one had holes only visible under the foil.
> 
> My thoughts are that this is a problem originating in CUBA not witht the vendors. This potentially could have happened before they were actually frozen in CUba! Say the freezers were too busy with Guantanameras u


Makes the most sense. Has anyone seen a live or dead actual beetle in any of these?


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> My vendor is taking care of it. No problem so far. USe a vendor you trust and get them to inspect before shipping. Hard with BGM because of the 2 holey gars one had holes only visible under the foil.
> 
> My thoughts are that this is a problem originating in CUBA not witht the vendors. This potentially could have happened before they were actually frozen in CUba! Say the freezers were too busy with Guantanameras u





Da Klugs said:


> Makes the most sense. Has anyone seen a live or dead actual beetle in any of these?


Yes, my box had a live beetle in the cigar. There was no hole, no exterior damage on any of the sticks. I saw the tell-tale "dust" and figured out that one of the sticks was releasing the beetle-shit upon tapping.

I started digging around and found the bastard ALIVE. Still moving and everything.

IMO, it's not the vendors at all, or else we'd be seeing a lot more problems. And they have a financial incentive to store their cigars in good conditions.

I'm guessing it's all on Cuba's end. And probably because they aren't freezing everything.

Here's the thread with pictures: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=141258


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW,

I am the other one that has the BGM's with Beetle holes in them.



Vendor is taking care of me. These where picked up Thursday and that is when I discovered the little bastards. 

I freeze everything that comes in, check then freeze.

So this was not from sitting in the coolerdor poorly cared for, these were likely damaged in Cuba before shipment would be my guess.

I am starting to become a beetle expert much to my chagrine


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Tapewormboy said:


> And they have a financial incentive to store their cigars in good conditions.


While this is true there are many "popular" and widely used vendors whose shipping and storage practices are sub-par and in some cases even poor. While I wish more vendors would take exquisite care of their cigars in the manner that most here on CS do, its just not the case in some instances.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

silverfox67 said:


> BTW,
> 
> I am the other one that has the BGM's with Beetle holes in them.
> 
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Mine are fine, thank goodness.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

QC in Cuba seems to be going down hill........also starting to see a trend of draw issues in 07 productions. Of course, it could just be my luck


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> QC in Cuba seems to be going down hill........also starting to see a trend of draw issues in 07 productions. Of course, it could just be my luck


Have your observations been mainly with ELs and REs, Paul, or have you noticed this with regular production cigars?


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Have your observations been mainly with ELs and REs, Paul, or have you noticed this with regular production cigars?


Regular production DC's, PC's from different brands.....I haven't tracked factory codes though to see if there is any connection. Maybe a sticky could help, that way people can list what plugged or damaged cigars they have and from what factory...sort of a dud reference guide......


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I got two boxes not long ago that I haven't even checked. :hn


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Regular production DC's, PC's from different brands.....I haven't tracked factory codes though to see if there is any connection. Maybe a sticky could help, that way people can list what plugged or damaged cigars they have and from what factory...sort of a dud reference guide......


It would be a good resource for certain.


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

Checked mine, seem to be okay.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I had found a larva in the foot of an JUL 07 BGM a few months back and froze everything. All this recent talk of beetles made me pull them back out to ensure the freezing did it's job. I didn't find anymore beetles, but I did fid mold...

There was mold on the head of several sticks under the gold wrapper. So I think I'll check them every month or so and give them a wipe if necessary.


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I had found a larva in the foot of an JUL 07 BGM a few months back and froze everything. All this recent talk of beetles made me pull them back out to ensure the freezing did it's job. I didn't find anymore beetles, but I did fid mold...


Sounds very similar to my experience...sounds like there is/was a problem with BGMs.


----------

